# How to cut paws



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

How are paws cut on the bottom in a dog that isn't used for shows? Is the hair trimmed out between the toes on the bottom or is it left for a cushion? And is a paw that's trimmed better to battle allergies, is cleaner, etc, because there isn't so much for "stuff" to catch onto? Thanks!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I was going to try and describe it, but I think this series of videos from You Tube do a good job of explaining how to do it.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

They don't need the fur between the toes and pads to stick out for any purpose. Pam uses a small clipper(currently a Wahl Tid-Bit) to trim that hair. You just go in after it. It's pretty easy and the clippers don't grab the pads.

For the type of foot trimming you're asking about, with the dog lying on it's side, you can "milk" the fur down the leg by wrapping one hand around the leg, sliding the hand down, and hold it flush with the bottom of the foot. Take scissors and trim what sticks down below the foot off. When you release it, it will pull back up the leg a bit and not leave any dragging the floor. The trim will have sort of a rounded shape. With a little trial and error, you can find how to do the length that suits you by varying the pulling pressure (it's not much) as you "milk" the hair down the leg.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I love the videos, but I wish I could see them better. And.............she also has great CALM dogs, I haven't got Dexter to do this stand and let me trim bit! 

I really don't think that is in a Hav personality! 

But, I do the best I can with the trimming. Thanks for sharing the videos.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

HavaneseSoon said:


> I love the videos, but I wish I could see them better. And.............she also has great CALM dogs, I haven't got Dexter to do this stand and let me trim bit!
> 
> I really don't think that is in a Hav personality!
> 
> But, I do the best I can with the trimming. Thanks for sharing the videos.


I have to admit, my boys aren't going to stand that still either! I think the vid on trimming the pad area is good but I prefer using my Wahl~I think she's smart to keep saying be careful because they will move that foot on you while you cut!

After reading Tom's great explaination, I realized that's what I do! I also do the foot bottoms shorter in the Winter when I don't wan't them soaking up the rain like big Q-tips!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Christy, thanks for posting those videos! I just want to give that big furry guy a hug!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

HavaneseSoon said:


> I love the videos, but I wish I could see them better. And.............she also has great CALM dogs, I haven't got Dexter to do this stand and let me trim bit!
> 
> I really don't think that is in a Hav personality!
> 
> But, I do the best I can with the trimming. Thanks for sharing the videos.


Linda, I know it probably seems impossible at this stage, but if you start grooming Dexter on a small table (I have the small tables from Costco that collapse and put a beach towel over it so it isn't slick) and just do a little at a time in a very calm fashion and then reward him when you are done, he will come to expect it. You may want to do some faux grooming every night - just brushing him lightly until he calms down and then start getting more advanced (working on feet, brushing teeth, checking ears, combing mats, etc.) Once he realizes this is the routine grooming spot, he will mellow out. Believe me - show dogs aren't born tolerating the grooming process. LOL!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

There are two things Roscoe fights me on: clipping his paws, and plucking his ear hairs.

So, I do them all while he's napping on the couch, hehe. Sometimes he wakes up and runs away, but usually I can get the paws or the ears done over the course of one nap!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> For the type of foot trimming you're asking about, with the dog lying on it's side, you can "milk" the fur down the leg by wrapping one hand around the leg, sliding the hand down, and hold it flush with the bottom of the foot. Take scissors and trim what sticks down below the foot off. When you release it, it will pull back up the leg a bit and not leave any dragging the floor. The trim will have sort of a rounded shape. With a little trial and error, you can find how to do the length that suits you by varying the pulling pressure (it's not much) as you "milk" the hair down the leg.


I tried this technique and was getting a sort of "chopped" look on Kodi's feet. I asked Pam about it and she suggested that I try trimming around the edges with Kodi standing on a hard surface. I've been MUCH more successful with this strategy, so that's something else people can try. (I still trim out between his toes using small clippers, the way Pam showed me)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

good buddy said:


> I also do the foot bottoms shorter in the Winter when I don't wan't them soaking up the rain like big Q-tips!


Ha! I think Kodi is one BIG Q-Tip... I've NEVER seen an animal absorb so much water!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

galaxie said:


> There are two things Roscoe fights me on: clipping his paws, and plucking his ear hairs.
> 
> So, I do them all while he's napping on the couch, hehe. Sometimes he wakes up and runs away, but usually I can get the paws or the ears done over the course of one nap!


It totally amazes me that Kodi couldn't care LESS about me plucking his ears, but makes such a fuss over clipping his nails that I've given up. There's a groomer at our training center who does nails on Saturdays on a drop-in basis for $10. I let HER do it.<g> The funny thing is that he's also fine about me clipping the hair between his pads and trimming AROUND his feet... just DON'T touch his sacred toe nails!!!


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

These have been great ideas. I have always trimmed Bella with scissors instead of taking her to a groomer. I trim it like a barber cuts hair and the good thing about Havanese hair is that it's forgiving of mistakes. It's fluffy enough to cover an "oops". Bella has gotten used to me pulling out the scissors when we're watching TV and doing some trimming. But I've always had a hard time deciding how to do the feet--sometimes they'd look like furry sticks if I cut too much leg fur. I like the look of a scissors cut compared to an electric clipper cut.

I cut the bur between Bella's toes and it exposed red pads in spots. Maybe this will allow us to clean the foot better when we come home from a walk and to dry better. Thanks again for all the feedback.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I trim AROUND his feet with scissors... I just trim between his pads with the clippers. My shears are extremely sharp, and I'd just be afraid of slicing him if he moved at the wrong time and I was trying to do it with shears.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Tom King 
For the type of foot trimming you're asking about, with the dog lying on it's side, you can "milk" the fur down the leg by wrapping one hand around the leg, sliding the hand down, and hold it flush with the bottom of the foot. Take scissors and trim what sticks down below the foot off. When you release it, it will pull back up the leg a bit and not leave any dragging the floor. The trim will have sort of a rounded shape. With a little trial and error, you can find how to do the length that suits you by varying the pulling pressure (it's not much) as you "milk" the hair down the leg.

I tried this technique and was getting a sort of "chopped" look on Kodi's feet. I asked Pam about it and she suggested that I try trimming around the edges with Kodi standing on a hard surface. I've been MUCH more successful with this strategy, so that's something else people can try. (I still trim out between his toes using small clippers, the way Pam showed me)

I always trimmed the paws on the hard surface of the grooming table with curved scissors. But "milking" the fur down is working great with the shaping on hard surface. Thank you Tom and Karen for sharing the tips.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks for the videos! I think they will help me.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

lfung5 said:


> Thanks for the videos! I think they will help me.


I hope so, but really you don't look like you need any help at all! You do a great grooming job from what I can see!


----------

